

Show HN: When data science meets craft beer - vinhtran
http://www.brewreport.com

======
minimaxir
Calling this data science is disingenuous. There's no additional analysis of
the source data beyond presenting it in a better UI.

~~~
davidcelis
That doesn't really seem to be true. Did you read their about page?
[http://www.brewreport.com/about](http://www.brewreport.com/about)

~~~
minimaxir
I hadn't seen that, and that does make things more clear. It's not clear from
just using the website that the recommendation engine is the focus.

